# Erie guy lookin for "skis"@S.F.



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Yall doing any good in "bigfoot" land??any help appreciated-long drive.Salt fork has muskie written all over it!!!Safe boating and times to all!


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

I've been skunked my last few times at SF, but they are in there for sure. We picked up 4 in an hour down there on Memorial day, but I never figured out a summer pattern and usually fish West Branch. Let me know if you find any.


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

i caught a small one sunday on a crankbait bass fishing and saw a guy iin a small jon boat catch a toad trolling a shad rap across from morning glory ramp. mine was in kimbolten ramp cove


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Thanks fellas we will be down early sat launching outta kimbolten and lookin for skis!be safe have fun!:T:T:T


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Let us know how you do I'm always curious to try saltfork this time of year.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

9hrs of trolling- NOTHING!....lake looks so muskie-able but wow! notta follower-on to clear fork...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' said:


> 9hrs of trolling- NOTHING!....lake looks so muskie-able but wow! notta follower-on to clear fork...


Don't get discouraged, i'm no muskie guy, but we catch alot of them in the spring while bass fishing. Seems like they prefer lucky craft, jackall and megabass crankbaits.... you know, the real expensive ones.  they're alot of fun though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

What areas did you try? I haven't been down that way in a couple of weeks, but last time I checked the fish were hanging in one area.


----------

